# Picking up scorpions



## jr47 (Feb 25, 2009)

When moving a scorpion should you use there tail to pick them up. I know people do it. But is it really a good idea or not. Just dont want to injure mine. I have a p. imp I bought a few weeks ago and when I went to transfer him I used hos tail and he fliped all over. He seems fine but it freaked me out a little cause I was afraid he could injure himself.
          Not sure how strong the tail is. So I thought I should ask before I have to move him again.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 25, 2009)

I usually tail them or scoop them up from behind. A paint brush and a cup would work too.
*edit. It should be noted that I do not dangle the scorp by it's tail siply pick it up from the tail to quickly put it on the palm of my hand.


----------



## deserthairy (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a long brush (1" wide 1.5' long), I guess it's made to put BBQ sauce on when grilling, and a big deep glass bowl I found. I call it a KING SIZE shot glass..... deff. could hold a quart. Good combo for moving scorps AND backyard grilling/party.

Always wondered how a H. paucidens "tail" would hold up in theroy. Wouldn't ever test it.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Feb 25, 2009)

i can't tail my adult P.imp male. as soon as i get him he pulls himself up to my fingers and BAM! then i drop him back onto the nice soft substrate and promptly swear at him. lol now i use the scooping method.


----------



## jr47 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank's, I just didnt feel good about doing it. So, I'm probably lucky it didnt injure him huh. I have a large make up brush I stole from my daughter. I will use that method next time.
          I use to try that with my T's but realized rather quickly with them they just run up the brush and bite you anyway.


----------



## Moultmaster (Feb 25, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend using the make-up brush unless it's brand new.  You could be introducing unwanted chemicals to your scorp.  Go down to the dollar store and buy a paint brush.  Even if you have to visit an art supply store to get one and spend a few bucks, it'll be worth it.  It's gonna be one of your most invaluable tools when dealing with any arachnid, so it's well worth the few dollar investment.  Preferably one with a long handle in case you do decide to deal with aggressive species in the future.


----------



## jr47 (Feb 25, 2009)

I grabed it before it was ever used and been useing it for about two years for cleaning cages and such. Its never had make up on it or anything. So I would think it should be safe. Plus its big and soft so no worries about injuring my scorpion.


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 25, 2009)

jr47 said:


> I grabed it before it was ever used and been useing it for about two years for cleaning cages and such. Its never had make up on it or anything. So I would think it should be safe. Plus its big and soft so no worries about injuring my scorpion.


Are you sure you don't wear make-up in your *shifty eyes* secret time? :}


----------



## jr47 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well only just sometimes. But dont tell anyone.  It'll be our secret. I also like to tape hamsters to my thighs and run through the house naked. But only when I have on my make up.


----------



## deserthairy (Feb 25, 2009)

jr47 said:


> Well only just sometimes. But dont tell anyone.  It'll be our secret. I also like to tape hamsters to my thighs and run through the house naked. But only when I have on my make up.


Lol.  Never thought about hamsters, tape and naked thighs. Guess I really CAN learn anything on the internet, and something new everyday. Not that I would ever really try something like that myself............but any kind of tape, or a special kind? (incase my friend wants to try it) :clap:


----------



## jr47 (Feb 25, 2009)

Electrical tape is best. Itried duct tape once.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ive had my emperor for about a year and he has a fiesty attitude attached. i just use my tongs which i clean before hand and an empty pleaned out plastic coffee can. I just put the can behind him and force him in with the tongs moving towards him. its easy now but the first few times can be a bit hairy.


----------



## jr47 (Feb 27, 2009)

So far mine has been a big baby. You can pretty much guide him around pretty easy. He has not even offered to pinch or sting as of yet. But that may change once he gets settled in. 
          At any rate, I wont be useing the tail for a handle anymore.


----------



## Boanerges (Feb 27, 2009)

My emps usually do not like being tailed either. If I am going to handle them I cup them and let them crwl on my had, if I am moving them I will tail them and put my hand under them. Basically, mine do not like being tailed either so it is rarely done


----------

